# Schultz Aquatic Plant soil



## corvus (Dec 23, 2002)

Well, I'm starting a 25 high hex tank, and decided to try the Schultz Aquatic Palnt soil. (going to try it in my pond also, once things warm up a bit more)

Anyway, I did a search here for it, only found a few posts that mentioned it. In a roundabout way, I have heard it is a really good substrate for tanks as well as ponds, and doesnt break down and compact like kitty litter.

Anyone have exp. with it? 

Comments/suggestions appreciated.


----------



## chode (Dec 15, 2002)

Sounds interesting. Do you know the availability of this product to local retailers (Home Depot, Lowes ...)


----------



## corvus (Dec 23, 2002)

Well, in the last few minutes, I've also heard that its the same thing as a product called Turface, which is designed for baseball/football fields?!?!?!?! I do not know if this is true, or where to get Turface.

Anyway, I paid $6 something for a 10 lb. bag at Walmart, had to ask where it was, it wasnt with the gardening stuff. Would like to find the 25lb bags somewhere, perhaps wallyworld will order it for me.

HD, didn't have it, but were nice. Lowe's didn't have it, not so nice.

Excited to try it, love experimenting!


----------



## chode (Dec 15, 2002)

I found that Home Depot sells this in my area at 6.83 a 10lb bag. If this stuff is good I found a substrate for my 125gallon project.


----------



## chode (Dec 15, 2002)

corvus, What does the stuff look like?


----------



## corvus (Dec 23, 2002)

Waiting for my filter and some other things to come in the mail, so I didn't open the bag yet. Also have to decide where to set the tank up. Sorry, will report on appearance later. While searching I found a pic of someone's tank with this substrate, but I can't find it now. (bloody figures!) 

http://www.schultz.com/proaqua2.htm

link to schultz site, for what it's worth.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jan 9, 2003)

that may be very limited on any given day too :lol: turface,profile, and schultz are all the same thing. I have it in my 38g tank. I hate it. I much prefer sand. Schultz looks good but is a pain to plant in. It's very light and I have had the hardest time with it holding down some plants. My plant growth is not as good since I put this in either. I started out with sand in this tank and then decided I didn't like it after all so I switched. Right now I cannot afford fluorite. When I set up the 75 I went with a different type of sand and that made all the difference in the world.


----------



## chode (Dec 15, 2002)

I read a suggestion to do the schultz with gravel on top


----------



## corvus (Dec 23, 2002)

I guess I forgot to mention my initial plan is schultz with sand on top. All plans subject to change for any/all/no reason, except what i feel like at the time.


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

There is some info at http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=332&highlight=schultz+aquatic+palnt+soil. 

-Tim


----------



## corvus (Dec 23, 2002)

Yes, I read that thread. Emailed schultz to ask if the pond soil and clay conditioner are really the same thing. Just did that a few hours ago, no response yet. They did respond nicely to some other questions i had for them earlier, so i expect something back in a day or two.


----------



## jus1moretank (Jul 31, 2002)

Heres what the clay conditioner looks like :
http://home.mchsi.com/~lkaras/wsb/html/view.cgi-home.html-.html


----------



## corvus (Dec 23, 2002)

The aqua potting soil looks alot like that, but a bit more brrown/red.

Looks a LOT like flourite, just a bit rounder grains, and a little lighter brown.

set it up last night, just clearing the water and all that stuff. will keep y'all posted on results.


----------



## chode (Dec 15, 2002)

Corvus, how is the Schultz Aquatic Palnt soil working. Is it easy to plant in? Do your plants seem to like it? Overall opinion?


----------



## molahs4 (Jan 9, 2003)

I just got a bag of it to add to my mix of gravel/sand/laterite/flourite. I'll see what I think. I have heard many good things about it, with the main complaint being that it is very light. Maybe the combo will be good. I will report back once I have some experience.


----------



## corvus (Dec 23, 2002)

Its really only been a week. I put a layer of sand over it, so not much to say yet. First time i've used sand also, so impossible to compare to any of my other tanks, sorry.

Plants not doing a whole lot yet(perhaps a bit of new growth), but they haven't died or melted away. I think a couple weeks to let everything get going, then I'll have more of an opinion.


----------



## RogerL (Apr 1, 2003)

For what it's worth - Lowe's also carry it for just under seven bucks for a 10lb bag (in the garden center with the pond plants).


----------

